
Show HN: I Wrote an Introduction to Linear Regression in Haskell - YawningAngel
https://samcgardner.github.io/2018/10/06/linear-regression-in-haskell.html
======
mark_l_watson
Hello Sam, very nice! Thanks for writing that up. If you implement more of
Andrew Ng’s class assignments, please post them also.

